# meet the german heartbreakers Romeo and Valentine ♥



## Mrs.Jumbo

heyhey 

About three weeks ago i got my dumbo babyboys.. both were very small in relation to their age, but they ate very very much and got bigger and bigger...both are bluepoint siam dumbo rats, Romeo with black and Valentine with red eyes 

Look! 









how they looked like when I got them









It seems that they 
get bigger every single day..









little Romeo eating some cheese


















*nomnomnom*









two days ago: don´t try to eat a bun with a rat on your shoulder, it´s impossible. 





hope you like them!


----------



## Ressal

They are both absolutely adorable! I know the ordeal you have to go through eating with rats on your shoulders, but who can resist giving your food to them when they look at you with those adorable eyes? Haha!


----------



## Mrs.Jumbo

you´re soo right  I can´t resist..they´re soo darn cute


----------



## KayRatz

How about eating icecream with a rat in your shirt? He poked his head out, grabbed a gob of it, and attempted to stash it in my bra O_O Rats are so silly with food! Your rats are both gorgeous, I love Siamese rats ^^


----------



## Mrs.Jumbo

haha oh yes, rats seem to like bra´s and decollete´s  my boys crawl through my clothes and especially the decollete all the time


----------



## Kinsey

My ratties do the "grabby hands" when I eat with them on my shoulders, sometimes they come close to falling off. (The eldest can't go on my shoulders anymore, I don't trust his grip.)

They are lovely, I have a Romeo as well. Love the ears<3


----------



## Mrs.Jumbo

oh yes, same here ...they´re little thieves ;D


----------



## Kinsey

I had my doe make off with a whole bag of chips once. And she hid behind the bag when she stole it, so the bag looked possessed. They are theives!

I love your little Romeo, he is so adorable.


----------



## KayRatz

One of my girls took a whole piece of pizza and pooed on it so I couldn't take it back >>


----------



## Mrs.Jumbo

oh yes, seems they´re little devils  but you can´t be angry when you look in those cute eyes  
thx Kinsey, everybody loves him because of his big black eyes ♥


----------



## AllegroAssai

They are so SÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜß!!!


----------



## Mrs.Jumbo

oh yees  they are  thank you! I´ll post new photos in the next days.


----------

